# 2011 rzr 5'' satv lift



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just traded for a rzr with satv 5'' and my question thats been on my mine is can I buy just the bottom arched a arms from someone like outkast or backwoods and put them on my rzr? i was thinking since their lift is a s conversion and mine is too everything should work right? I talked with outkast over facebook and he said he didnt know. I cant be the first to want this lol


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the same thing as you but mine is a 12 model. and I have asked the same ? as you. and the answer I got was yes. and I don't see why u couldn't. it is a bolt on kit and the only thing it changes is the angle of the arm. about 6 months ago high lifter told me that they were almost done making front and rear arched a arms for the 800s and should be available by mud nats in 14. but im not gona hold my breath on them. if I had the money I would just call S3 or catvos and have them make u some.

but if u really like the lift and want to stay with super atv, sell the 5 inch and get the 6-8 inch that they make. then u get forward and arched front arms and raked and arched rear arms with axels and the lift gives u a good 4 more inches then the 5 inch.. a friend of mine has the 6-8 and his is a lot taller than mine . and its only a couple hundred more.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

My dads a satv dealer we run a 6-8 kit on his rzr and it doesn't have arched a-arms they are just raked front and rear. Our lifts are very close in gc too mines actually higher in the front than his.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well guys Jody at outlast they have tried their bottom A arms on a satv5 and they will not work his bottom arms were longer


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

ok sorry just thought it came that way cause he has never said any different. and by the way I just got an email today from highlifter saying that they now have arched a arms for the 800s and the rzr 4.


----------

